# Looking for a decent protractor



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

Sometimes I just want to take a quick angle measurement. I don't want to use an indicator and trigonometry. And I don't want to use a plastic protractor either.

I have a US General Protractor that looks like this, but the flat arm is not in line with the base which makes it difficult to use effectively and the calibration is both off and non adjustable. In other words it is almost junk. 






What do you use? Any recommendations?


----------



## Degen (Jun 26, 2022)

Try this.....






						KBC,KBC HALF ROUND HEAD PROTRACTOR,1-397-18,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

KBC,KBC HALF ROUND HEAD PROTRACTOR,1-397-18,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca


----------



## whydontu (Jun 26, 2022)

might be overkill, but I use one of these quite often








			https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/marking-and-measuring/protractors/76526-workshop-protractor?item=99N0423


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> Try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had one like that. A mitutoyo no less. It was out a full degree. I never understood how a mitutoyo could be like that but it goes to show even the best name can have poor quality. I liked it other than that but gave it away to a neighbour who wanted it despite its flaws. 

Do you have one? Is it accurate?


----------



## Degen (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes it is, mind yoo have only tested 0, 90 & 180.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

whydontu said:


> might be overkill, but I use one of these quite often
> 
> View attachment 24663
> 
> ...



Very nice. I have a plastic one like that. It works in a pinch but it's basically cheap junk. I never imagined someone would make a nice metal one! 

I will look at it!


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> Yes it is, mind yoo have only tested 0, 90 & 180.


If it's good at those three, it's prolly ok!


----------



## Degen (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm going to add a semi joke, I work for a company that had 1-800-TRY-THIS to the VP of engineering.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> I'm going to add a semi joke, I work for a company that had 1-800-TRY-THIS to the VP of engineering.



I don't get it. 

800-879-8447


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 26, 2022)

Depends what you want to use if for. Starrett combination square has a protractor. Or do you want a precision bevel protractor? You'll pay for name brand like Mitutoyo, or go for an offshore such as this ,,,



			https://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Protractor-Magnifying-Internal-Measurement/dp/B07R74QBBT/ref=asc_df_B07R74QBBT/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292938355125&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15276462965144270501&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002384&hvtargid=pla-812758479970&psc=1
		


Or something like this ...



			https://www.amazon.ca/General-Tools-Instruments-Square-Protractor/dp/B00004T7TB/ref=asc_df_B00004T7TB/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292963829038&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=187555708168711896&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002384&hvtargid=pla-613485899672&psc=1


----------



## Degen (Jun 26, 2022)

His favourite phrase was Try This so the field adjustors got him a special number as a direct line.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 26, 2022)

Chip Maker said:


> Depends what you want to use if for. Starrett combination square has a protractor. Or do you want a precision bevel protractor? You'll pay for name brand like Mitutoyo, or go for an offshore such as this ,,,
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Protractor-Magnifying-Internal-Measurement/dp/B07R74QBBT/ref=asc_df_B07R74QBBT/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292938355125&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15276462965144270501&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1002384&hvtargid=pla-812758479970&psc=1
> Or something like this ...
> ...



I have both of those, but if I want accuracy, I use this: (sorry for the fuzzy phone)


----------



## Canadium (Jun 27, 2022)

This is what I use.









						Mitutoyo combination square
					

I don't know if this is the right place for this thread since people mostly seem to post awesome big machine finds here. This is more of a beginners small tool find that will probably bore most of you more advanced folks. It's a Mitutoyo #180-905 4 piece combination square in apparent pristine...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Degen (Jun 27, 2022)

Canadium said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar set (not Mitutoyo though), which protractors I use depend on the application include the one @Susquatch initially posted.  Believe it or not this is more designed for drill bit measurement and used as such will do very well (provided it was manufactured correctly and depends on the luck of the draw).

All joking aside it comes down to the user and their mastery of the tools they use.


----------



## thestelster (Jun 27, 2022)

These are what I have.  I use Starrett Uni-Bevel protractor (in the wooden box) 90% of the time.  The chrome protractor is handy, but also useless.  The combination set very handy, mostly for wood working. The Fowler Digital  level for measuring camber on my track car.  The plastic true angles for drawings.


----------



## thestelster (Jun 27, 2022)

Degen said:


> I have a similar set (not Mitutoyo though), which protractors I use depend on the application include the one @Susquatch initially posted.  Believe it or not this is more designed for drill bit measurement and used as such will do very well (provided it was manufactured correctly and depends on the luck of the draw).
> 
> All joking aside it comes down to the user and their mastery of the tools they use.


I'm not sure that the one the @Susquatch 
shows is for drill bits, but this one is (which I've almost never use!)


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I have both of those, but if I want accuracy, I use this: (sorry for the fuzzy phone)
> 
> View attachment 24664


This is EXACTLY what I am after. Something big enough to lay against a big part and strong enough to handle my farm equipment related work!

In the meantime, I think I will also get one like @Degen & @Chip Maker recommended too. I like the round head version: hopefully it won't suffer from the quality problems these things seem to have.

General Tools & Instruments 18 Round Head Protractor https://a.co/d/jjs0DnU


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

thestelster said:


> I'm not sure that the one the @Susquatch
> shows is for drill bits, but this one is (which I've almost never use!)



This a cool unit! Not what I'm looking for but very cool just the same.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Degen said:


> His favourite phrase was Try This so the field adjustors got him a special number as a direct line.



I'm going to call him and tell him I was just trying word letter combinations to see what answered.........


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

thestelster said:


> These are what I have.  I use Starrett Uni-Bevel protractor (in the wooden box) 90% of the time.  The chrome protractor is handy, but also useless.  The combination set very handy, mostly for wood working. The Fowler Digital  level for measuring camber on my track car.  The plastic true angles for drawings.



I'm surprised that your favorite is the bevel protractor. I'll have to google how the "BEVEL" function works.

Which one is the "Chrome" one?

You have a track car?


----------



## thestelster (Jun 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I'm surprised that your favorite is the bevel protractor. I'll have to google how the "BEVEL" function works.
> 
> Which one is the "Chrome" one?
> 
> You have a track car?


The Starrett chrome protractor is the bottom unit.

It's a 2010 Subaru Impreza 2.5i, that started life as a family car, and morphed into a very capable track car, except for power (non-turbo).  I unfortunately have a propensity for expensive hobbies:  guns, photography, cars, triathlon, and of course tools.  No wonder I'm poor!


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Canadium said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google is amazing. I hate it and I love it. 

@Dabbler uses the same one. 

A few moments ago, a Mitutoyo popped up in my Google Feed and I messaged the guy and committed to buy it for his asking price of $20. No haggling. Hoping to drive over to see him as soon as I get a reply.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

thestelster said:


> The Starrett chrome protractor is the bottom unit.
> 
> It's a 2010 Subaru Impreza 2.5i, that started life as a family car, and morphed into a very capable track car, except for power (non-turbo).  I unfortunately have a propensity for expensive hobbies:  guns, photography, cars, triathlon, and of course tools.  No wonder I'm poor!



The richness of our lives matters much more than any cash in the bank.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

thestelster said:


> The Starrett chrome protractor is the bottom unit.



I confess that I'm surprised at that. I would have thought that it's convenience would find its way to your hands more often.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

That Mitutoyo protractor set has just found a new home. Heading out shortly to go get it.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 27, 2022)

These are handy sometimes, but very sensitive.
Digital Angle Gauge Level Box Protractor| Digital Inclinometer Angle Finder Magnetic Base for Woodworking | Building Drilling Machinery Picture Hanging | Micro Jig |Table Saw (Black) https://a.co/d/7E6DszQ


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Well, here it is. I really don't think it was ever used. The ruler is still in the paper wrap with no sign of ever having been taken out. The kit is in the old Styrofoam packaging so prolly 20 years old. Even has the scribe that @Brent H mentioned in the other thread. On first blush, it seems very well made and in perfect condition. Well worth the $20 that I paid for it (plus $20 in fuel). 






As a completely unexpected bonus, he also had this inside/outside micrometer for sale for another 20 so I scooped that too. It has been well used but is in GREAT condition! 






I did order the General Protractor that many of you liked, and I may see if I can find a bevel protractor like @thestelster prefers. 

In the meantime, I feel like my immediate needs are totally satisfied. Thanks to everyone who rendered suggestions and opinions.


----------



## thestelster (Jun 27, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Well, here it is. I really don't think it was ever used. The ruler is still in the paper wrap with no sign of ever having been taken out. The kit is in the old Styrofoam packaging so prolly 20 years old. Even has the scribe that @Brent H mentioned in the other thread. On first blush, it seems very well made and in perfect condition. Well worth the $20 that I paid for it (plus $20 in fuel).
> 
> View attachment 24669
> 
> ...


You son of a gun.  You should be embarrassed to show off like that!!


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 27, 2022)

That's a steal! You'll find the Uni-mike quite handy!


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

thestelster said:


> You son of a gun.  You should be embarrassed to show off like that!!



I am....... But I'm also happy as a pig in poop! 

Gotta love Google despite its insidious spying.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Chip Maker said:


> That's a steal! You'll find the Uni-mike quite handy!



I'm sure I will!

I didn't say it earlier, but it's a Mitutoyo 10ths too!


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 27, 2022)

So in 1980- I spent $155 for my Mitutoyo square set, and that Unimike is another 200$ today!  On HM we have a "you suck" emoji for this occasion.....


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 27, 2022)

And so, @Susquatch here is your affectionate, respectful, and definitive comment on your treasures:


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2022)

Very nice fine your A lucky man…….. not as lucky as Charlie with his golden ticket but lucky!


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 27, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> And so, @Susquatch here is your affectionate, respectful, and definitive comment on your treasures:
> 
> View attachment 24673



I gather that it would not be too cool to complain about the styrofoam packaging on the protractor or what appears to be a piece of thermal underwear in the micrometer box........ 

And no, I'm not gunna sniff it....


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2022)

That’s Grampas ass patch he cut off after losing the buttons.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 13, 2022)

Neighbour was over and saw my new General Protractor and immediately complained about the equivalent Mitutoyo I gave him. The General has the same problem as the Mitutoyo. Zero is not zero and no way to calibrate. So I offered to try and fix both and then give him back a calibrated General. He was happy with that.

So here are photos:












All of the photos suffer from a little parallax, and the index mark on the  wiper on the General is a bit wide, but I have done my best to align them.

Now how to fix them.....

I have a surface grinder now.

I'm thinking about clamping them in a grinding vice and grinding both sections simultaneously at zero. Might be fun dancing at the end of the ruler but I could use a little fun right now...... (Insert photo of nose growing here)

Any thoughts, suggestions, ideas?


----------



## whydontu (Jul 13, 2022)

Calibrate at 90* No-one ever measures a 0* angle.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 13, 2022)

@Susquatch if you have a diamond plate it would take no time at all and be easy to hone off the offending bit.
I have a Trend plate which is flat to .0005 with 300 gr on one side and 1000 gr on the other. It would make sort work of that.
Fixturing on a surface grinder would be tricky but possible.

I'm curious what the offset is at the opposite 180 degree mark.

All that said @whydontu post is spot on. Is it accurate at 90 degrees?


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I'm curious what the offset is at the opposite 180 degree mark.





whydontu said:


> Calibrate at 90* No-one ever measures a 0* angle.



I am embarrassed to admit I didn't think to do something so obvious. Thank you guys for yanking me down to earth. 

The general is out the same amount at all three angles. I "believe" that means the blade has truly parallel sides. It just needs some correction. I'm no longer sure that grinding is the answer. There are two edges in the ruler. 

However, the Mitutoyo is a bit wierd. It is as shown at the left zero, but perfect at 90 and out at 180 again. I'm having some old man brain fog over how that can happen. Unfortunately another complicated issue has assumed priority in my core processing unit right now. Prolly need to sleep on it.


----------

